# Website Link Trades?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have a number of DIY type websites where I write helpful free tutorials. It works well with my full time job since I can write and develop new content when I have the time. One of the challenges in this day is getting legitimate links into my sites from quality sites (as opposed to from some garbage site of some SEO scheme) - I am thinking many of you face the same challenge. If any of you have "handyman" or "handywoman" type sites and are interested in a link trade, send me a PM. Also, I have a deer hunting info site, if it is of value as a link to you. 

Moderators: I hope this post is OK. If not, feel free to remove.


----------

